# Thank you Donnie and Jonathan...



## Jake C (Nov 27, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks to Donnie and Jonathan. My wife and I were able to pick up our car on Friday 4/4 right before the Performance Center is closing for dealer demos on the X6. M3 and 1 series. Great time, wonderful experience and we will be back for M school later. I encourage anyone thinking about the Performance Center Delivery to hop off the fence and just do it. You will learn more about your car, drive a similar car to yours on the track, meet some great people in your class, and learn more about the amazing off road capabilities on the X Series SAV's. Thanks again to you both and special thanks to Donnie on hanging around a bit to assist me with the license tag snafu.  

I'll see you on the road.

- J


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Jake C said:


> I just wanted to say thanks to Donnie and Jonathan. My wife and I were able to pick up our car on Friday 4/4 right before the Performance Center is closing for dealer demos on the X6. M3 and 1 series. Great time, wonderful experience and we will be back for M school later. I encourage anyone thinking about the Performance Center Delivery to hop off the fence and just do it. You will learn more about your car, drive a similar car to yours on the track, meet some great people in your class, and learn more about the amazing off road capabilities on the X Series SAV's. Thanks again to you both and special thanks to Donnie on hanging around a bit to assist me with the license tag snafu.
> 
> I'll see you on the road.
> 
> - J


Thanks man... I'm glad it all worked out and you didn't have to miss anything :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for taking delivery at the PC! We had fun!

donnie


----------

